# No sex and climbing the walls



## Cwtchbunny (May 20, 2013)

I haven't had sex for over three weeks and I am extremely frustrated 

First he had man flu, then I went away for a week to visit family and now I am having a period 

Since he is feeling better he has had bjs and tit wanks but nothing at all for me and I am starting to go a bit crazy 

There isn't any point to this post, I just feel like screaming


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Scream baby scream

or sex in the shower?


----------



## Cwtchbunny (May 20, 2013)

That's not a bad idea especially as its so hot here but he will take convincing 

I told him last night he was a very selfish man, our sex life totally relies on me asking him for sex (not once in any of my relationships have I been asked for sex), he gets a lot of bjs cos he knows I really like doing them but I get very little in return 

Is there anything I can do to make our relationship more even


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

Initiate sex with a BJ, but don't complete. Ask him to go down on you. On times where he finishes and you're left hanging, ask him to get you off. You have to communicate what you want to get it. If you're doing that already, then I'd seriously be seeking out some professional help to find out why he doesn't think your needs are important. 

I am the initiator a lot new than he is these days. I figure it goes in cycles.


----------



## Cwtchbunny (May 20, 2013)

Seriously starting to go a bit nuts now, is there some sort of supplement you can take that lowers your sex drive


----------



## FemBot (May 1, 2013)

Don't lower your sex drive for this!! Gosh!!

It will pass, you will be fine. Masturbate. Can't he touch you over your clothes/undies if he's not into period sex? Or take one for the team with shower sex? 

I'd ease up on his pleasure and make him good and horny...might be hard for him to refuse then


----------



## Cwtchbunny (May 20, 2013)

no this isnt the only thing, for some reason i pick men who have a lower sex drive than me and i am fed up of begging and feeling constanly horny 

maybe if i could lower my drive a bit we would both be on the same page sex wise

i masturbate a lot but that and porn are not scratching my itch at the moment


----------



## Cwtchbunny (May 20, 2013)

last night i was naked on the sofa and masturbated in front of him, nothing (tmi my period is very light) i hate being turned down it sucks


----------



## FemBot (May 1, 2013)

Ah! Sorry. I didnt know the whole story.

That does suck . Lots of men on here would be thrilled with a woman like you!


----------



## Cwtchbunny (May 20, 2013)

Actually thinking about it I dont think he does enough to keep me

he should be thanking his lucky stars than a women 17 years younger than him wants to pounce on him every day


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Cwtchbunny said:


> Actually thinking about it I dont think he does enough to keep me
> 
> he should be thanking his lucky stars than a women 17 years younger than him wants to pounce on him every day


That's true, I can't argue with that. Some men are just lucky [email protected] who don't know what they've got.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

TCSRedhead said:


> Initiate sex with a BJ, but don't complete. Ask him to go down on you. On times where he finishes and you're left hanging, ask him to get you off. You have to communicate what you want to get it. If you're doing that already, then I'd seriously be seeking out some professional help to find out why he doesn't think your needs are important.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a pretty good idea.


----------



## Arioch (Jul 9, 2013)

I have to agree with you and WorkingOnMe. This guy is lucky to have you. Unless he has some kind of medical issue, any guy should be ready, willing and able to seal the deal with you any way you like after what you are doing.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Cwtchbunny said:


> I haven't had sex for over three weeks and I am extremely frustrated
> 
> First he had man flu, then I went away for a week to visit family and now I am having a period
> 
> ...



No sex in 3 weeks? I get sex 1 - 2x month, so sometimes once in 4 weeks, that's normal for my LD (low drive) wifee and we've been married for 13+ years.....

I bought my wife a small, discrete vibrator and she loves it. Buy yourself the silver bullet or equivalent. You will be very happy to orgasm whenever you want.

When my wife starts giving me a BJ, if she wants sex, she stops partially into the BJ and we go from there. If she doesn't want sex, she will continue until I go orgasm in her mouth and she swallows.

You are 17 years younger??? He is living the dream and should be all over you, every single day, many times each day, doing all types of sex. This guy sounds like a dud if you ask me.

He is LD (low drive) and you are HD (high drive). Sexual mismatch.

He may also be experiencing lower test levels due to his age.

LD spouses generally don't change, so be prepared for this.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

CuddleBug said:


> You are 17 years younger??? He is living the dream and should be all over you, every single day, many times each day, doing all types of sex. This guy sounds like a dud if you ask me.
> 
> He is LD (low drive) and you are HD (high drive). Sexual mismatch.
> 
> ...


Well, she's pretty much aware of that, I think. She had the same problem with her first husband... when she met her OM (now-husband). 

So, Cwtchbunny, I'm going to take a guess that he wasn't like this when he was the OM?


----------



## nogutsnoglory (Jan 17, 2013)

TCSRedhead said:


> Initiate sex with a BJ, but don't complete. Ask him to go down on you. On times where he finishes and you're left hanging, ask him to get you off. You have to communicate what you want to get it. If you're doing that already, then I'd seriously be seeking out some professional help to find out why he doesn't think your needs are important.
> 
> I am the initiator a lot new than he is these days. I figure it goes in cycles.


Do not get a guy off then expect him to return the favor. Ladies first. The chemistry involved with a man after orgasm will have him miserable if he has to continue having sex after he just got off.


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

Forgot to check the history - Cwtch, do you think it's possible that given your history of cheating, he's worried that you're doing so again?

It's hard to be intimate with someone you don't trust.


----------



## Cwtchbunny (May 20, 2013)

I don't think so, I have never given him any reason to think I would cheat on him


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

Quite honestly, we tend to expect past behavior to repeat, especially if there were no negative consequences received. In your case, he knows that was the case. He may also be feeling guilt for having taken part in that?


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Cwtchbunny said:


> I don't think so, I have never given him any reason to think I would cheat on him


Yes and no, Cwtch. And please, don't take this the wrong way. He knew you were married when you met him. He knew you were having sexual issues (I believe that was one of many problems?) in your marriage. He knew your sexual needs weren't getting met by your husband at the time. Add to that, the general "if they'll do it with you, they'll do it to you" mentality, it's not farfetched that he would possibly think you might be... And, if he is the reserved type, not wanting to talk about any of this, he could think something's up... But you need to tell him how you feel about all of this. You can't just write this off as "well, he's LD. He's not gonna change"... that will only build more resentment, especially since you did, at one time, I believe, have more sex with him... when he was the OM. So you know he is CAPABLE of satisfying you. You need to get that back.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

nogutsnoglory said:


> Do not get a guy off then expect him to return the favor. Ladies first. The chemistry involved with a man after orgasm will have him miserable if he has to continue having sex after he just got off.


Well PIV is not going to happen but Mr H will still get me off even after I have given him the BJ to end all BJ's  Rarely would he go to sleep without enjoying giving me an O, not matter how that happens.


----------



## nogutsnoglory (Jan 17, 2013)

Holland said:


> Well PIV is not going to happen but Mr H will still get me off even after I have given him the BJ to end all BJ's  Rarely would he go to sleep without enjoying giving me an O, not matter how that happens.


I would do the same. I would also be a lot more turned on and into if I had not already "finished". Its just body chemistry, not a lack of attraction or desire.


----------

